# DB just backsweetened kinda cough syrup tasting does it need to age?



## detyianni (Mar 5, 2013)

I followed the DB recipe to the letter. Color is great, cleared great, sweetened to just a tad under 1.010 (took about 7 cups sugar) as the recipe states yesterday. Took a little sip with ice last night and a little straight from the thief just now. So the flavor as it sits now is just kinda I'd drink it to get drunk and not really anything to write home about. 

So what can I expect? The carboy is full to the neck and plan on leaving it there for at least a week but at this point I don't know if it's going to be worth bottling.

Any advice or words of encouragement?

Thanks


----------



## wineforfun (Mar 6, 2013)

Give it a month or so and I think you will be happy. For myself, I am now making it with half the recommended lemon juice and it has a much better flavor. With that said, the first batches I made, which were following the reciped exactly, took a month or two to "mellow" out for my liking.


----------



## detyianni (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks Ill give it a month in the carboy. Should I add 1/8 t of Metabisulphite?


----------



## wineforfun (Mar 6, 2013)

I only added that when I first racked it, per instructions.


----------



## dangerdave (Mar 6, 2013)

This is a question most everyone asks. Like DJ said, let it sit. It will mellow considerably over the next few weeks. Give it an occasional taste. You'll be surprised what a bit of time will do. Remember, you're making cheap wine. It's not going to knock your socks off, but it will turn out very good!

Thanks for giving the recipe a shot! Good luck!


----------



## detyianni (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi All,

Just an update, its been two weeks, getting a little better, still harsh. I decided to bottle it last night. It looks so prefect in the bottle I am not going to give up on it!


----------



## wineforfun (Mar 20, 2013)

Ahhhh yes, there it is, good ole DB. When you make it again, and yes you will, use half the recommended lemon juice and I think you will like it much better. For me, the first bottle I tasted, 1 week after bottling, was nothing to write home about. 
Numerous batches later, I have it altered the way I like it. 
Try the melomel version too, using honey instead of sugar. Either way, cut the lemon in half.


----------



## wineforfun (Mar 20, 2013)

detyianni said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just an update, its been two weeks, getting a little better, still harsh. I decided to bottle it last night. It looks so prefect in the bottle I am not going to give up on it!



On a side note, what type of corker are you using? I am having the same issues you are (corks sticking out a bit) using a double lever with 1 3/4" #9's. I have had to go back to my cheap plastic hand corker. They seat in much better with it although it is a little work pushing those 9's in by hand.


----------



## detyianni (Mar 20, 2013)

yup its the standard double level with 8s. i am learning to live with it


----------



## Dino466 (Mar 20, 2013)

I find with my hand corker - if I use the Bordeaux bottles ( flat bottom) the cork doesn't stick out but if I use the Burgundy bottles (indented bottom) then the cork sticks out. ???


----------



## Pumpkinman (Mar 21, 2013)

IF you have the means to degass the Dragon Blood, you will find that it will be much better much faster, I have some that is a few months old and it just keeps getting better.


----------



## detyianni (Mar 21, 2013)

Pumpkinman said:


> IF you have the means to degass the Dragon Blood, you will find that it will be much better much faster, I have some that is a few months old and it just keeps getting better.



Thanks! yup completely degassed bulk aged for a month and just bottled a couple days ago. I am going to forget about it until a sunny day. (hopefully in another month...


----------

